# Apple Blossom Parade Float Devils Den Style!!!



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Heres some photo's from this years parade float. The theme for the parade was "Celebrate" so what better to celebrate than death! We didnt get any boo's this year, however, I did have one lady walk up to me while driving the Hearse and tell me to " Go back to Hell"........ it was priceless, made our day. We were playing phantom of the opera and we had a fog machine fogging from the tubes on the pipe organ. It was a really cool effect. 
Enjoy!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

A few more.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That lady paid you a compliment - obviously your set up was so realistic to her, she thought that's where you came from

Some folks just have no sense of humor. I'd crack up if I saw a float like yours in a parade.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> That lady paid you a compliment - obviously your set up was so realistic to her, she thought that's where you came from
> 
> Some folks just have no sense of humor. I'd crack up if I saw a float like yours in a parade.


I dont think "cracking up" is the response we are looking for either, but I may be misunderstanding you....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good Stuff


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

sweet


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Did you tell the lady you'd go back right after the parade and set the table so you'll be all ready when she gets there? 

Nice float, man! I would have loved to see it! And pulling it with the hearse is priceless!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

buggybuilder said:


> I dont think "cracking up" is the response we are looking for either, but I may be misunderstanding you....


"Cracking up" as in highly entertained that such a unique and appealing float was in the parade


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Love it! Great job.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking float. Where do you live? Sounds like my neighbors were there.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Some people need to get over their religious ideals and lighten up a bit. This float was priceless, you should show it off on halloween night. You would fit right in, in Salem MA. Nice stuff goes on in the month of October. What state was this held at?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love it, I'm sure your float stood out from the crowd.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks all.......the parade was held in Winchster Va. 
It was alot of fun and a good advertising tool for our Haunt in October!


----------

